# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Coorier 'e day

## Nwicker60

Caithness Courier headlines for October 23, 2013

PLANS for a towering wind farm near Reay, which would have the tallest turbines in the Highlands, have been blasted by councillors who have urged the Scottish government to reject the giant scheme.  Fears were also expressed at a planning committee meeting yesterday that Infirnergy’s Ltd’s Limekiln development of 24 turbines, of which 15 would be up to 139 metres tall, could overwhelm the area.  And one far north councillor demanded an urgent review of the growing number of wind farms being built in Caithness, describing the current situation as “blood nonsense”.  *_The application was subsequently rejected by the council’s north planning committee, one councillor describing the scheme as “shocking”._

IT might have been 10 months too late to marry in a leap year but Kate Barnett and Neil Powers were blessed after their nuptials by a scintillating display of leaping salmon.  Kate, formerly of Dunnet, and Neil, of Balmedie in Aberdeenshire, became husband and wife when they married at Forss House Hotel, on Saturday.  While posing for photographs in front of the waterfall within the hotels grounds, they were greeted by a number of leaping salmon in the background.

A CAITHNESS care home has been given a poor rating following an inspection by the Care Inspectorate.  The four areas assessed at Forse House, near Latheron were all rated as ‘weak’ and particular concern was raised about a ‘safe’ locked lounge used by vulnerable residents.  The home was subject to an unannounced inspection which took place between July 30 and August 1.

BEDROOM tax victims in Caithness are on the verge of a crisis, according to Citizens Advice Bureau staff who have seen the number of cases rise by a fifth since the UK Government removed the spare room subsidy six months ago.  CAB staff in Thurso and Wick have dealt with almost 250 affected tenants asking for advice on housing benefit – an increase of 20 per cent compared to the same period 12 months ago.  Caithness manager, Jill Smith, said many clients had indicated that, as a result of a new welfare reforms, they could be facing severe hardship and even eviction from their homes before Christmas.

THE Royal National in Paisley proved a happy hunting ground for the contingent from Caithness and north Sutherland who travelled down to the annual celebration of traditional Gaelic music and song.  The area provided one of the strongest, outwith the strongholds of Gaeldom as far north performers headed back from last week’s festival with a string of successes.  Members of Melvich Gaelic Choir were ecstatic when one of their own took home the biggest prizes.  Robert Robertson, who hails from Torlundy in Lochaber but sings regularly with the choir, romped to victory to win the “Bonn Oir (gold medal) competition.

A MAN attempting to become the first person to swim from Lands End to John O Groats, is determined to finish, despite struggling with cold weather and unpredictable tides.   Sean Conway (32) set off from Lands End on June 30 and had hoped to be finished his 1000mile challenge in around three months but delays have left him with just less than 150 metres to cover in the changeable weather of the autumn.

THE 51st Scottish Ploughing Championships are nearly ready for the off, as the show comes to the county for the first time.  The competition is being staged at Standstill Farm, Bower on Saturday, and Sunday by kind permission of farmer Morgan Milne with entrants ranging from teenagers to those in their late 70s.  Rab Birrell chairman of the organising committee, was in the far north at the weekend to judge the North and West Match at Lynegar before he and his team set about getting the championships ready on time.

----------

